# Stright-Flex



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I have been useing Mid-Flex 3 in the black box. Its works great. Its like leveline or small no-coat. :thumbup:And its cheap.


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

I use Straight-Flex original for vaults. Midflex looks like it has a gap in the middle for ease in folding. is that so? Do you prefer midflex, or is it just what's available in your area?


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

savant said:


> I use Straight-Flex original for vaults. Midflex looks like it has a gap in the middle for ease in folding. is that so? Do you prefer midflex, or is it just what's available in your area?


Yes it does. Its like No-Coat or leveline. I use what ever the job needs. If the HO rocked it with bad angles i use the 4" No-Coat.Last two jobs used the Midflex it was new to the store i was at so i tryed it.I liked it:yes:


----------



## ghost (Jan 14, 2008)

I am true to ultra flex 325. the mid flex is a little weak in the crease, be carefull running the edge of your blade in the center it tears pretty easily.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

agree with ghost ripped in center when setting with knife,never bought it after the free sample was up.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree No Coat 325 is the only product i will use , have gone behind to many other tapers using straight flex , to do repairs and I admit when it first came out i used it but it was to hard to work with and did not seem to bond very good always like to pucker some ended taking a stapler after it just to make it stay in place , to much bother and a real pain in the a$$.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

We can't use No-Coat in vaults--pulls away in center (vinyl) leaving us to tear out on 1 year. Switched to Trim-Tex Adjustable I/S corner years ago. 10' sticks go on like bead and leave an angle like a lazer line. Won't use anything else.


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

No coat 4 for vaults never had a call back but fixed a few of the vinyl straight flex.


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

I should add that striaght flex does have new product 3.5 i think that was like no coat worked fine, but the best never cut corners. I'll stick with no coat 4" because it wont sink in the corner on a 22.5 degree wall if your hanger stood up board with a recess


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

good point about stood up sheets with bevels in the off angles apple will have to try the 4 and I'm sure I'll agree.


----------

